# OOO-3.1: dict_ru



## Slesarev (May 24, 2009)

I`ve installed openoffice-3.1 (release) from ports collection, with

```
LOCALIZED_LANG=ru
```
key, but I don't have neither russian or english spellcheck. When I'm trying to install the dictionary extension (dict-ru.oxt or even dict-en.ox) i see the error window with "bad tranfer url" (literally, "tranfer") error. How to fix it?


----------



## jimmiejaz (May 31, 2009)

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....reebsd-openoffice/20090503.freebsd-openoffice

The patch posted at:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=127946

fixes the issue, but it requires a build from source.


----------

